# 03 2.8l VRX problems by milage



## neveez (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey all, snooped around the site for a while but didnt find a subforum for an 'overall' type question, to i figured i'd post in here. If i'm wrong please let me know. I'm looking to buy my first gti, and before I buy another used car, I swore to myself I'd ask people who own them whats up with them. Milage is high (i to me) so the car is priced decently. Id be able to buy outright with no financing, I was just wondering what problems i could expect coming up with this car, or even if i should waste my time. 

Thanks in advance,
Nick

I'll post the ebay listing here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/03-6...ars_Trucks&hash=item255d2bc114#ht_3468wt_1167


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You want one of the VR6 forums (24V?), or the MkIV forum.

I can tell you one thing though, that car is not worth $6k... Personally, I wouldn't touch a Mk IV.


----------

